# Opinion on Crestliner Boat



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey all, I just got back from the boat show, and I'm thinking of getting a new boat. I promised myself that I'd wait a year and a half till my car payment was done, but I'm not sure I can go all summer thinking I could be on a lake. 

Anyways, my SUV (Saturn Vue) can only pull 1500 pounds, so finding a good boat under that (including moter and trailor) is tough. I really liked the Crestliner Canadian Series. They dealer told me I could tow an 18 footer, but I imagine the 16 is more the route I should go. I would get the console version compared to the tiller. The deal at the boat show, was for an 18 footer, trailer, and 50 hp mercury engine for 12k or so. I am looking for strictly inland lakes, so Lake Erie style waters do not apply to me.

Does anybody own a Crestliner boat? What are your reactions and thoughts. Is there something else anyone would recommend? (remember, boat weight has to be around 800 lbs, so when added to trailer and motor, it's less than 1500)

Any information, thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated. 

Here is a link to the boat:
http://crestliner.com/boat_info/boat_model.asp?TID=117&BID=113

Thanks alot!!!!
Don Day


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

800# of boat is most likely 16' long. My 16' aluminum deep v Starcraft Patriot with side console is about 750# and it's only 72" wide. Most boats these days are wider plus deep, so they weigh even more. A 50hp Merc weighs in around 200# (2 cycle/3 cyl). My bunk trailer weighs 300#. 

Assuming your beefier trailer is 400#, motor is 250#, and your towing capacity is 1800#, you'rv got to find a boat that's about 1000# if you have 150# of gear including batteries, trolling motor, tackle, safety gear, etc. Thjere's no way you can find a 18footer in that weight class unless it's stripped out plain vanilla 3 bench model with no floor.

If your standard vue can pull 1800#, find out what the capacity is if you had bought the tow package. Then consider increasing your capacity by installing tow package goodies (load leveler, tranny cooler) as I'm doing on my Town and Country van with towing capicty range from 1500# (no tow package) to 3000# or so (w/ package). Of course this approach is only good if the capacity is limited by suspension or tranny temp. If the engine or tranny capacity are weak leak, you're hosed. Good luck. Consult dealer.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

Believe it or not, 800 is for the 18 footer!! The 16 footer is 704 lbs. both are 75 inches wide. It is a very simple layout, but I do like what it has to offer. 

I'll check on towing package, but I'm pretty sure for the vue that I have, I'm kinda stuck. I know the v6 can pull 3000, but I can't afford a new car too!!!!

I really liked the look and shape of the boat, and the feel inside was great. 

Thanks,
DDay


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Dday,

I am also looking at the canadian series. Seems like a nice boat. I am looking specifically at the 16 footer paired with one of the evinrude E-Tec motors. I am also considering an Alumacraft Yukon. Let me know if you end up pulling the trigger. I would be interested to know what you find out and what dealer you are considering buying from.

Pike


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

dday. You need to be aware that you approaching the limitations of your vehicle with the 16 footer and will probably exceed them with an 18footer. Will it tow it around the block and the 10 miles to the ramp? Probably. You have to ask yourself how loaded the boat will be with the motor, fuel, gear, coolers, etc. Also, you need to factor in how much weight will be in your tow vehicle, etc when towing. MANY people overload their vehicles and tow vehicles thinking that all will be well. Think of having to pull your boat with gear and the extra water, etc out of the water at the lake. Your vehicle could struggle.

That being said, the canadian series is a very utilitarian style of boat with no flash. You want to check the livewell size if you have any thoughts of tourny fishing, that livewell may be too small.

Usually each make of boat has a utility-type line that will have similar models, etc. You may want to look into that as well. If you are going to get a 16 footer, get the wides beam you can and put the biggest motor on it you can afford.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have an 18' canadian crestliner at my place in Canada. Great boat! Not a seconds problem. Handle waves well, great to fish out of. The live well is plenty big enough to use in a tournament. I have had as many as 5 large pike and a few other fish in mine. The live well on the canadian is every bit as big as my Champions. These boat pull great, but that depends on the type of trailor you have. I have a 70 Yamaha on mine with tilt and trim. all the extras also. I pull it up there with my P/u but have pulled it with a small dodge p/u and never had a problem. WE also have a 16' canadian with a 40 on it. If you can afford it go with the 18' hands down. for the little it will cost it is a much better boat to spend the day in. 
So- from someone that has one, I will say go for it. Crestliner has been around longer than most of our members have  Yes, even me!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

steelhead1 has an 18 canadian with the 50 hp 4 stroke honda and the vynal floor great boat handles 4 footers on erie 2 bad things the areator gets an airlock in it when you are in waves and the copiliot gets wet when breaking waves from the spray only has the one dash on the driver side


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I had a 99 Crestliner 18' tournament-V model that was all welded,great hull very stable.It had a huge back deck,very spacious.I bought it used in 03 so it was 4 years old and must have been stored outside because the carpet was already wore.THe trailer was rusty from rock chips and just junk paint.I had to reinforce the back livewell because it bowed when you stood in the center.It was a huge livewell.After owning a Stratos bassboat the quality of this aluminum boat seemed poor overall.It was very fishable and road nice with the FICHT 115 which was good on gas and oil.My friend has an 02 Tracker that has been in and out of the shop constantly for all kinds of problems.I own an 84 Sylvan 16' Backtroller now that is in as good or better condition than that Crestliner.Check it out closely,check storage boxes,hinges,electrical switches,wiring,etc.Walk all around it,step on all the storage areas,check out the trailer.A 16' v bottom boat will go anywhere from a 1' swamp to the Great Lakes.I do like my aluminum boat but glass boats do seem to be more of a quality boat.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

there's an 18 ft canadian in the cleveland plain dealer w/ a 40hp,side counsel.10,000 and some change. sounds loike a good deal.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bass, mine has a lower front deck. The back is raised but the front lower, I like the lower front when drifting or trolling. Really nice in rough water too. Other than that it looks the same. My rear livewell is strong enough of course I don't stand on it much. still a great boat that I will recommend to anyone.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Dday, any relation to Dawn Day? Now, Mullenax?? I worked with her at TV 3.... Great gal... If you are, tell her that Carl from Channel 3 said "hello".....


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

For comparison's sake, look at Princecraft's 16', and 19' boats. I bought new a 1998 19'4" Hudson Deluxe single console, Johnson 70, and love it. Its considerably less money than the Crestliner that I also looked at. It also has the marine vinyl floor that is a cinch to take care of. It came with a galvanized custom trailer.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I second the Princecraft. They have amazing aluminum boats. They would be my second choice from a Lund. Anyhow, good luck in your search.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

When i went boat shopping i checked out a princecraft 16ft, a crestliner, same size, another tracker, as i owned one at the time, and a 16ft Lund. I pull my boat with a Caprice Classic ( v8 ), with a tow package. Prince craft and crestliner were really light at that size. Decided i wanted a more stabile ride so i chose the lund. It's a great boat but it's heavy. I pulled it to Ky lake last spring and it cost more than twice the gas money as it did with my tracker. Even taking into consideration the increase in gas prices, it more than doubled. Made me wonder if i chose the wrong boat as i travel 600 miles each way to fish that lake. Point is, maybe i should have got a new tracker. The one i had was good for comfort and travel, and lasted over 11 years. I sold it to a friend and it's still fishin good.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

The main thing I liked about the Crestliner is that it is a lot of boat for under 1500 pounds (including trailer and motor). I'm having a hard time finding other boats with similar specs and still be able to be pulled by my Vue. 

I like the SC, the Livewell, chairs, you name it. Seems like everytime I look up another boat, the weight goes up fast!!! I sat in it at the boat show, and it just felt huge for the weight and price. I'm still looking 

Thanks everyone for your advice, and keep them coming!!
DDay


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the canadian 18 will most likely be my next new boat. does it come in a camo paint color? i am not sure about a welded hull though!


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I can't remember which ones had it but I like the rubberized floor or a vinyl material,whatever it was it seemed like it would be better than carpet.Easy to spray out


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

no, i'm not related to dawn day. The canadian has vinyl floors. 

The only thing I'm not too thrilled about is that there is only a speed gauge on the console. So, I'm trying to figure out if there are ways to add other gages (Engine hours, gas gauge, rpms, etc...) I know I can buy the gauges, but don't know if I can put them on myself.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Pair it with one of the E-tecs or a four stoke and you won't have to worry that much about the fuel guage, especially if you are going to only use it on inland lakes.

Pike


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

If you can tow the 18'er, then that's the way to go...looks like a nice basic boat with room to spare and motor to get you close to 35 mph if in a hurry...75" is not real wide but grate for inland lakes...if it were erie, i'd go for something wider (and deeper), but you won't get it for 12k.

The point about packing the vehicle with people and gear plus piling it high in the boat is a significant issue if you plan to haul it to Canada or on long trips. It's my heavy loaded few trips to Canada that are driving me to get load levelers and tranny cooler.

If you reguarly fish with one or two others, the 18' is the only answer. My 16' is tight at times with 2 and comical with 3 casting for pike or bass in Canada!

Crestliner seems to be a quality boat maker with a history.


----------



## Erie Bill (May 28, 2005)

I bought an 18 1/2 foot Crestliner new in 1991. The only real complaint I've ever had was with the wiring. I think that may have mostly been from the dealer set-up. I like the welded hull, still rock solid after 15 years on Lake Erie.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Ive run Crestliner, Lund, Skeeter and Stratos Deep Vee. My Crestliner was a 17ft tiller handle Viking LE w/ a 70Merc. I loved this boat and I am looking at another Crestliner. Like others have commented stable and roomy. The ride is a little wet on larger water. This is b/c of the hull. The hull design smoothed out a lot of rough conditions. The same design will upwell a little more spray b/c of the way it cuts through waves. The opposite would be a lund. Not as smooth a ride (a tendency to beat you) but the lund didnt spray as much water. I think its 6 of this and 1/2 dz. of the other. Ive never been in a Princecraft, but I like the design of the Princecraft too! For what its worth, my next boat will likely be a crestliner. Good Luck! Post your decision!


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I was just looking at the boats for sale by the In-Fisherman. The website is In-Fisherman.com They have an 18ft. 2005 Alaskan w/ 50HP Merc 4-Stroke, Lowrance Electronics w/ GPS, Minn Kota Bow Mount, Wave Wackers and more for $12,500. I realize you stated you prefer a console, but this looks like you hitch up the boat and ready. I know many angler buddies who fish Lund Alaskans on Erie and they do well. Just thought I would give a heads up.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

OK, so it's been over a month now, and i think i'm looking at the angler 1600. with a 40 hp on it. one site I read said it goes up to 27 mph with that. for a small boat, i think that's plenty. I will be very close to 1500 pounds, but it's a lot of boat for the size, and price. will let you all know if/when I pull the trigger and get it!!1
dday


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

dday, i have a 16 angler w 2001-2, 25hp 2 stroke mer. that gets 18-20 mph with me it it . i wish i would of got the 50 hp , I know they changed the design of the angler. I thought at the time that maybe i would take it to erie once or twice but that is were i go 2-3 times or more during the week! get the biggest motor you can, money wise.. were are you getting your crestliner at?


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

either parma marine, or ravenna marine. How does the boat handle on erie? I can't imagine it'd be great on big waves, but on calm to mild days, does it ride well? i can't upgrade to 75 horse (the limit) because it'll put me over in weight. I can go as high as 60 according to evinrude's website. That'll only gain me about 8 mph though.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

DDay, the boat rides good , you get a little wet when busting through waves but not to bad, I like my center console when you are going east and the waves are coming from there ! my max is 5 people or 685 i see your max is 1200 !! man that is a big jump !! I have had a friend and me in the boat he has to be 300+ and im 250 and cooler and motor im sure we were over the 685 but we did 6-8 mph . i like to go out by myself most of the time !! find the boat you want and shop around dont do like me and get in a hurry!! I got my boat from parma , other than a wire short and the live well sucking air , the boat has been great. i get my parts from ravenna marine!! I go to avon or lorain!! see out there!!


----------

